# Chipped bottom corners



## Ghandi_bl (Aug 1, 2018)

I've accidentaly chipped 2 bottom corners of my 250l aquarium. Is there any way I can fix that without replacing whole bottom panel? Both chipped corners are under the front panel. Pictured is only one, second one is similar, but smaller piece is missing.


----------



## GAMEFORKIDS (Aug 1, 2018)

Your blog is very interesting, if you are interested in the topic of the game please refer here :
vex 3

duck life 3 

fnaf


----------

